# New Shop Project



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Week One - Progress!*

(Initial blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/blog/29725 )

Some real progress this week on the new shop.









Our contractor took care of the structural problem created by the house's previous owner (he "accidentally" removed 21' of a load-bearing wall!), and got the new walls framed in.









Friday, I went over the power and lighting requirements with the electrician and picked up the new overhead shop fixtures.










I'm giving some thought to cabinets from RedLine Garage Gear ( www.redlinegaragegear.com ) ... anybody have any experience with them?










-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Week One - Progress!*
> 
> (Initial blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/blog/29725 )
> 
> ...


Hey, that's starting to LOOK like a room! 
Now, is when it will start getting smaller & smaller as you finish & inhabit it… LOL

Thanks for the update!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Week One - Progress!*
> 
> (Initial blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/blog/29725 )
> 
> ...


It's like an empty canvass waiting to be painted!

One thing I would like to do with my shop if I was to gut it and start over is to put in a raised sub-floor with the duct work running underneath for present and future dust collection needs. If you have the headroom, and the budget,you should consider it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Week One - Progress!*
> 
> (Initial blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/blog/29725 )
> 
> ...


This is beginnin to look a lot like a sha hop! That idea Stumps, is a really good idea.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Week One - Progress!*
> 
> (Initial blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/blog/29725 )
> 
> ...


I missed this, Gerry. This is looking really good.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Let There Be Light!*

Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.









No more! We installed a 100-amp sub panel, 4 four-tube overhead fixtures, and a total of 10 120-volt outlets (9 of them 44 inches from the floor and 1 in the ceiling). Though my machines are all wired for 120-volt, several are convertible to 240vac, so we can to easily add 240-volt where needed.









The contractor will be back this week to frame in the service doors, insulate, and sheath the walls outside the shop.









Stay tuned …

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


*Yes, VERY N I C E !!*

Sure filled up FAST didn't it?

... you won't have to walk very far to get where you want to go… which is NICE…
... I have to move a lot OUT of my garage to get to all of it… LOL


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


I like your light and your paneling….................


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Gerry, how exciting to be in a new house and now a new shop taking shape!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Congrats and keep em coming


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


It looks like things move in the right direction, what a wonderful place you got there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


…9 of them 44 inches from the floor…

First thought… that's an odd height! I would have put them a little more than 48" off the floor so I could lean 4X8 sheets of plywood against the walls without obscuring the sockets. I am rewiring my garage shop this summer and going through some of the same processes.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Nope I think the Dane was smart to put em 44 inches off the floor so that he wouldn't be able to deal with 48" plywood.

I know I have had my share of dealing with that bulky stock!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Actually, any sheet goods will be broken down either out on the driveway (in good weather) or in the back end of the garage (in cold weather) ... big sheets will never come into the shop.

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


... and when it was done,

He said…
*
"That is good!"

*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Let There Be Light!*
> 
> Once the walls were up, the new shop area (with only a single 100-watt light bulb in the ceiling) was literally a black hole.
> 
> ...


Gerry, this is really going to be a nice shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Moving along ... slowly!*

Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.









Spent two days painting … it probably comes as no surprise that painting OSB is no fun! I used a PVA primer, then applied a coat of semi-gloss enamel. To speed up the painting, I bought one of Wagner's 'Power Roller Plus 995' units … the handle on the damned thing leaked all over the place and it took over an hour to clean up the mess. I don't want to bad mouth their product (maybe I got a defective one, and their tech support people are friendly and really try to help) ... I'm just not sure how much time I saved.









SWMBO keeps reminding me that Rome wasn't built in a day … I guess a workshop isn't either!

-Gerry


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Gerry, that looks good!

Are you going to lay plywood over the cement so that when you accidentally drop expensive sharp stuff it doesn't get ruined?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of the hard part is over…

Looking GOOD!

The FUN continues… LOL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Jerry, Looking very clean and bright. Keep up the good work, it will be worth the time you are spending.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Dallas … Nope, no plywood over the cement. I will be using rubber fatigue mats, but want to keep the the floor at the same level as the driveway so I can easily roll tools outside.

-Gerry


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


and soon Gerry will wave his magic wand while whispering the secret spell
to transform it to a great mancave with toys ,jewlrys , highheels and diamonds
that magicly transform all kind of woods to beautyfull pieces from the honey list of wishes 
to see the sparkle in her eyes he always have loved

lookink good sofare

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Looks great. White is good for the shop with all the light it reflects.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Gerry. Are you tempted to paint the floor?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


Dennis-Wait until you see the new piece of jewelry that is going into the new shop!

Mike-It is almost blinding when you turn on the light switch … I doubt I'll have any trouble seeing in there.

John-I may do epoxy on the floor … that's what I did in the garage in the last house, it was easy to keep clean and it wore like iron. Budget won't allow now, but everything that is going in there is either on a mobile base or will hang from the wall so I can do the floor later if I decide to.

-Gerry

-Gerry


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Moving along ... slowly!*
> 
> Wrapped up the carpenter work this week … installed service doors into the main part of the garage and into the storage room, insulated new walls, sheathed main garage wall with drywall and buttoned up the OSB wall in the storage room.
> 
> ...


I already have lined up what is needed to polish the green lightbulb 
and gatherd buckets to the tovels for the drool …. thanks for the early warning 

Dennis


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*

Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.









Looks like pretty high quality stuff … paint is powder-coat, drawers are dovetailed birch, and the hardware is first rate (full extension drawer slides, euro-style hinges, etc.).









I had originally planned on building cabinets myself, but it would have taken months, and I finally decided I would rather use my time builidng stuff I want to build (cabinets aren't really my thing)!









Installers are due Thursday (5/31/12) morning at 9am, so in 24 hours, I should be ready to move into the new shop!

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


I FEEL the excitement!

Wonderful!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


nice!

looking forward to seeing it all in place


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


WOW!! Exciting time for you Gerry. Have fun!


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


Setting up shop can be a pain but moments like these make it all worth while….. Be looking for pics when they are done…..


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


I'd have trouble buying cabinets, but that is just me. Have fun.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Shop Cabinets Arrived Today*
> 
> Cabinets arrived today … these came from RedLine Garage Gear of Green Bay.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful time, to build a new shop.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Move-in Day!*

Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).









Speaking of the drawers … they are terrific. All dovetailed birch with powder-coated fronts and full extension slides.









There is a major change in the tools in the new shop … I sold my Jet Workshop saw and bought a Saw Stop PCS175. I wasn't looking to spend the money, but now that I live so close to grandkids (including 10 and 12 year old boys that are both interested in woodworking), I want to do whatever I can to reduce the potential for serious injury.








There are four 79" tall lockers (32" wide / 16" deep) that will handle the odds and ends I had piled on shelves, the floor, and every nook and cranny in the shop in the old house.

Not all of the tool storage will be in the shop. We added some 23" deep cabinets right outside the shop door to take care of stuff I only need once in a while (except the refrigerator … I pretty much use it every day!).









-Gerry


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Gerry, Congrats. This is turning out great and I know how much you will enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


looking good Gerry, lighting looks good too


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Great looking shop. I would like to get a SawStop also, but the grandson is only 6 months old so I have a while. I don't see a router table in there. Are you going to build one? I just got mine finished and really like it.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Beautiful Gerry!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


sillac-Au contraire … there is a router table in there. It's just hard to spot. I have a Bench Dog router table that shares a rolling cabinet with my drill press (right corner of the first pic).

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Gerry,

You're really going First Class!

Those wall cabinets look like they're HUNG on the wall, probably with French cleats, commercially hung!

Your finished shop will truly be a site to behold… and to work (play) in!

Thank you for the updates… I'm looking forward to seeing it 'fully occupied'... LOL


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


THAT is one nice shop!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Joe … The cabinets are indeed hung using sort of the same principle as the French Cleat.

They use a steel 'Z' bar that is attached to the studs with lag screws. The 79" cabinets have steel both upper and lower. They are rated at 800 pounds each. We put legs (3) under the bench for added support.

My wife says the bench and cabinets are too pretty to use!

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Gerry,

Why didn't you enter this Shop Re-do / Re-make into the Shop contest?

*I thought you were & it seems like I remember Debbie suggesting that you do it…
... might not be too late to fix your slight oversight!?*


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Joe-Didn't there was such a thing. I'll check it out.

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Gerry, I coulda sworn that you did… maybe it was someone else… getting old is the pitts…

Here are the links…

http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/29659

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38355

http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/30276

See what you can do… Debbie, can he squeeze in?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


*DANG !!! *its looking good 
its for sure going to be a top noch shop when everything is in the right spots 
just don´t start cluttering the shop before we get the grand tour under the party … 

pretty little Jewlry you brought in …. congrats 
if you need more storage space then there is a good project about 
making cabinets and table to the SS … I just can´t remember who it was 
but it was made in black too

take care
Dennis


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Joe-We have a saying in Wisconsin … "Age is only important if you are a Cheese"!

Dennis-The latest Woodcraft magazine has an article detailing a tablesaw accessory cabinet that I intend to build.

-Gerry


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


looking forward to see it


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Looks great. Congrats on your new shop!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Nice

Very nice

I hope that you have a lot of fun in there

Good thinking ahead with the grand kids

jamie


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Where's our Delta lathe?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


John-It's there … you can see the end of the extension bed in the lower left-hand corner of the first picture!

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Gerry, this is looking really great and I know how thrilled you must be about your new shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Now I see it, and I also bought the extension bed. I am beginning to regret buying the stand for the lathe, and wish I had gone your route of building the base and making it mobile. Oh, well. Maybe I can do a winter project of making it mobile.

(For those of you who do not know, Gerry and I bought the same Delta 46-460 lathe at the same time and compared notes during the process)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Congratulations for the "Honorable Mention" of our Castle Clean-up Challenge's "Great Ideas Factor"


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place to work. I like your Saw too.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *Move-in Day!*
> 
> Got the cabinets installed today and moved the tools in from storage … nothing is put away yet, so the cabinets and drawers are empty (wonder how long it will take me to fill them up?).
> 
> ...


What a great looking shop.

I imagine you'll have many hours of fun out there.

Lee


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*New Shop Finished (for now)!*

I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.

When we moved in April, 2012, the new house had a 3-stall, 1450 square foot garage. Unfortunately, they had blown out a load-bearing wall when they added the 3rd stall and the trusses were sagging, so we decided to sub-divide.


















The door on the left leads to a storage room … home for the lawn equipment, lumber storage, etc.


















The door on the right leads to the shop.









The shop is 14' by 23' ... not as big as I would like, but one heck of an improvement over what I had before (see: http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/workshop ). The tools are all on wheels, so re-configuring it is a breeze.









Storage was a major consideration … we built a ton into this shop. Between the 3 rooms, there is a total of six lockers like this one, plus a 2 built-in counters, and over-counter cabinets in the end of the shop. We added 13 full-extension drawers for everyhing from hand tools to finishing supplies.









Dust collection is a future project … for now, I'm getting by with a Jet DC-650 with a 4" hose that attaches to the tools with Rockler's Dust Right system.








Eventually, I plan to install a bigger dust collector (in the storage room) and plumb the shop with 6" pipes … not sure when that will happen.

The stuff that has shop vacuum ports connects to a Ridgid vac with an Oneida Dust Deputy, and there is a ShopVac Air Filter up high on the wall.









Most of my clamp collection lives in racks hung with French cleats on the wall.









The shop is heated (no air conditioning) by a 30,000 BTU gas heater.








The shop walls are insulated and we blew enough insulation into the attic to yield R38 … should be nice and comfy in the winter.

All three roll-up garage doors (a 16', a 10', and a 9') are being replaced this fall. The existing doors are cheapo contractor specials that have minimal insulation value. The new doors (double steel, insulated) should give us about R16.

No shop is complete without a 'break room' area … mine is in the main part of the garage! Just needs a few chairs and a TV (the fridge was the first 'tool' that was declared fully operational) and I'll be right at home!









-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Gerry…

That really looks SUPER!

I'll bet you sure like that a lot more than what you had before!

Have FUN in it… and be Careful…

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Joe … There is no comparison to the old shop. I love it!

-Gerry


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Looks good I am a bit unclear of how much space you actually got out of the three stalls Is it one or two stalls or did you get lucky like me and claim all three. I have two infringements from the other folks that live here. one is a chest freezer that belongs to my wife the other is a bicycle rack that belongs to my son in law. Who has the downstairs apartment in the home. I would love to evict them from the shop but we need the freezer when we buy our meat in quantity. And I told him he could keep the bike rack as long as he actually rode the bikes. He hasn't been riding them this year so they are about to get the boot to the new shed. I love my shop and I love your shop too I am just curious how big it ended up being.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


thedude50-The shop itself is 13×23 (322 sq ft), the storage room is 13×12 (168 sq ft), and the garage is 960 sq ft.

Only about half of the garage is used foir the two vehicles, which means the balance (480 sq ft) can be used for handling sheet goods, assembly, storage, etc. I have the added benefit of being to work outsideat least part of the year, either on the driveway outside the shop or in the backyard outside the storage room.

For example, when I broke down the plywood sheets for the utility table/cart I just built …
 
... I opened the 9 foot door in the storage room, and set up sawhorses in the backyard. When I did the dovetails for the drawer in that cabinet, it was more convenient to open the 10 foot door in the front of the shop and roll the tools out on the driveway.

-Gerry


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


THAT is a very nice Shop Area and a Great assortment of machinery, Gerry.

I'm certain you will enjoy many leisure hours out there. Nice 'Break Room' too. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Thats looks very workable. Glad you're back in' business' in a new shop. I put my DC and big compressor in the garage adjoining my shop and love not hearing them! Was the air filter a worthwhile addition?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


gfadvm-I think the air filter (I have had it for several years) was worthwhile. Anything you do is better than nothing and it catches a lot of the fine stuff down to 5 microns.

When the budget permits, I plan to replace it with a more substantial unit like the JET AFS1000.

-Gerry


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


I do my best to avoid dust too I try to never ever sand a project I try to finish with planes and scrapers only but it doesn't always work out.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't have 1 but am considering it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Gerry,

Your shop looks terrific . . . a place for everything and everything in its place!

L/W


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.
What a wonderful shop!
Hope you will have plenty of wonderful hours there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


Gerry,

Your shop looks great. I would be more than happy to have a space of that size. Can wait to see some of the new projects that come out of that nice new shop.

Sean


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

TheDane said:


> *New Shop Finished (for now)!*
> 
> I'm finally at the point where I can call the new shop finished … at least for now. It is ready to use and I have even turned out a few projects in it.
> 
> ...


That looks like a really cozy shop, I really like you layout of your tools. Also that mobile cart is a really good idea, wish I had more counter space.

Keep up the good work!
AJ


----------

